# Brakes! Will these fit...



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

So. While on a venture to a you-pull type salvage yard, I spotted a VW that I hadn't planned on raiding. A 1991 B3 Passat.
I stripped it for brakes, pulling away front calipers and carriers, rear calipers and carriers, and the parking brake cable for a grand total of $30. Now, my big question is, can I put the rear discs on an '82 Quantum? New stub axles and rotors, obviously, but would the bolt spacings work?


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

The Quantums that have 200mm rear drums have more braking 'power' then stock VW rear disks. 
If the wheels are 4x100mm then it's part of the way.
You should up the front brakes to either QSW 10.1" or vented MKI GTI 9.4". 10.1" rotors will not allow you to run a 13" rims.
Back in 1994, I upped my 1982 QW with vented 9.4" rotors Mintex pads & stainless braided lines. Still stops Hard!


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

The car is already running 10.1" front brakes, actually. The rears are stock drums, so far as I know.
I will admit I'm less looking for braking power upgrade so much as, in all honesty, the "cool" factor. That and I _loathe_ working on drum brakes. Bleah.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (turbinepowered)*

The rear brakes don't do too much on these cars anyway and I agree with the hatred of drum brakes, so I'd say go ahead and swap them. I have yet to do a swap on the rear so I don't know what cables you'd need, but I assume you could make something work with either Jetta 2 GLI cables or Scirocco 16V cables. I was planning on using the Scirocco cables for my Coupe swap whenever I get that far. I think I'm going to go with Wilwoods up front on mine, just because it'll be my summer fun/show car and they will look cool and I'll need something to stop the 2.0T FSI drivetrain. I'll be looking into the possibility of the later model aluminum rear calipers on mine also. Whenever you do get around to the swap on yours, document it with photos/videos and we can post a DIY/FAQ here!


----------

